# صور للقديس العظيم مارجرجس



## اكليل الشوك (25 أبريل 2010)

_ياريت الصور تعجبكم​_


----------



## marcelino (25 أبريل 2010)

*جميله اوى الصور*​


----------



## zezza (25 أبريل 2010)

حلويين حبيبتى 
بركة صلواته تكون مع جميعنا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *جميله اوى الصور*​



_ميرسى مارسيلينو على مرورك ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (26 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> حلويين حبيبتى
> بركة صلواته تكون مع جميعنا
> ربنا يباركك



_امين ميرسى يا زيززا علة مرورك الجميل ربنا يكون معاكى​_


----------



## النهيسى (26 أبريل 2010)

شفاعه القديس الشهيد مار جرجس معاكم , شكراااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الصور 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## happy angel (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## اكليل الشوك (27 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شفاعه القديس الشهيد مار جرجس معاكم , شكراااا​



_ميرسى استاذ نهيسى على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (27 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الصور
> ربنا يعوضك ​



_ميرسى خالص كوكو على مرورك الجميل ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (27 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


>



_ميرسى هابى انجيل على مرورك الرقيق ربنا يباركك و يكون معاكى​_


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اكليل الشوك

على الصور الجميلة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (29 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا اكليل الشوك
> 
> على الصور الجميلة
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



_ميرسى تاسونى على مرورك الرقيق ربنا يباركك و يكون معاكى​_


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2010)

صور جميله جدا
بركه صلواته وشفاعته تكون معانا 
امين

ميرسي علي الصور
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## GORGE MOSA (29 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدا


----------



## اكليل الشوك (30 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>



_ميرسى كليمو على مرورك الجميل الرب يعوضك​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (30 أبريل 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> صور جميله جدا
> بركه صلواته وشفاعته تكون معانا
> امين
> 
> ...



_ميرسى خالص نفين على مرورك الرقيق ربنا يباركك و يكون معاكى دوما​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (30 أبريل 2010)

gorge mosa قال:


> صور جميلة جدا



_ميرسى gorge على مرورك الرب يباركك​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2010)

*صور جميله شفاعته تكون مع الجميع
ثانكس اكليل الشوك​*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (30 أبريل 2010)

حلوين خالص 

مرسي ليكى


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *صور جميله شفاعته تكون مع الجميع
> ثانكس اكليل الشوك​*



_امين ميرسى كوكى على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك و يكون معاكى​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (1 مايو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> حلوين خالص
> 
> مرسي ليكى



_ميرسى منال على مرورك الجميل ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## besm alslib (1 مايو 2010)

*الصور كتير حلوين *

*وخصوصا اني بحب مارجرجس كتير وابني مسمى عاسمه*

*شكرا على الصور *

*والرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2010)

*بركته معانا دايما
وبعيدة اكيد كلنا فرحانين

ميرسى
*​


----------



## joooooe (3 مايو 2010)

*شكراااااا اكليل الشوك

على الصور الرائعة والجميلة اويييييييييييييييي

وشفاعته تكون معنا جميعا

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *الصور كتير حلوين *
> 
> *وخصوصا اني بحب مارجرجس كتير وابني مسمى عاسمه*
> 
> ...


_
ميرسى besm alsalib على مرورك الرقيق ربنا  يعوضك و يبارك فى ابنك يا رب يا سكرة​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 مايو 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *بركته معانا دايما
> وبعيدة اكيد كلنا فرحانين
> 
> ميرسى
> *​



_ميرسى vetaa على مرورك الجميل و كل سنة و انتى طيبة يا جميل ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (4 مايو 2010)

joooooe قال:


> *شكراااااا اكليل الشوك
> 
> على الصور الرائعة والجميلة اويييييييييييييييي
> 
> ...



_ميرسى joooooe على مرورك الجميل ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## Mason (5 مايو 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 مايو 2010)

*صلاته تكون معنا امين*
*ميرسي ليكي *
* ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2010)

*صور جميله خالص 
بركته وشفاعته تكون معانا
ميرررسى يا قمررر ​*


----------



## pinky (16 مايو 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعبك
شفاعتك يا حبيبي معانا كلنا امييييييييين


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


>



_ميرسى meso على مرورك الجميل ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *صلاته تكون معنا امين*
> *ميرسي ليكي *
> * ربنا يباركك*
> ​



_ميرسى ليكى روكا على مرورك الجميل ربنا يكون معاكى ديما​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *صور جميله خالص
> بركته وشفاعته تكون معانا
> ميرررسى يا قمررر ​*



_ميرسى ليكى يا دونا يا قمر على مرورك اللى ذى السكر ربنا يخليكى و يباركك​_


----------



## اكليل الشوك (17 مايو 2010)

pinky قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> شفاعتك يا حبيبي معانا كلنا امييييييييين



_ميررسى pinky على مرورك الرقيق ربنا يباركك​_


----------

